# Stolen truck



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

My friend had his truck stolen out of his driveway in Lehi this morning. Last report was that it may have been seen in Spanish Fork Canyon. Please keep your eyes out and notify Lehi City Police at (801) 766-5800 if you see it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice truck hope they find it.
My gut says its already parted out.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I heard they found it last night. I don't know where, or what condition. Most likely the wheels and tires are gone and several parts as well.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That sucks. Does he know if insurance will cover it


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Some people just really suck! uke:


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

It is only going to get worst as we let all the illegals into the country. They are going to do what they can to get some money for a meal.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Some people just really suck! uke:


I believe that looks more like some people just really blow. Too bad there isn't an emoticon for sucking lol


----------

